# onChange, Feldwert ändern?



## ny_unity (17. Jul 2018)

Hallo!
Vorab, ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in Sachen java. Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Vormittag lang gegoogelt, konnte aber nichts passendes finden.

Ich habe ein onChange event erstellt, das funktioniert auch mit allen anderen methoden mit java, wie beispielsweise bei onChange, dass eine Message escheint, wenn bestimmte Daten ausgewählt werden.

Jetzt möchte ich, dass ein Feldwert geschrieben wird, wenn das onChange event eintritt. 

Gibt es eine Methode, die einen Feldwert ändert? Ich dachte eigentlich so etwas ist standard und sehr einfach, aber ich habe rein gar nichts dazu gefunden.

Vielen Dank!

Erik


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jul 2018)

Du sprichst in Rätseln...


```
class A {
private int x;

public void aendere() {
   x = 5; // ändert den Wert des Feldes x auf 5
}
```


----------



## ny_unity (17. Jul 2018)

danke, aber wo ist in deinem Code das feld angegeben?


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Jul 2018)

Moin,
gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass Du nicht von Java, sondern von JavaScript sprichst??
Das ist etwas völlig anderes !!

Aber vielleicht Dir dies hier weiter : https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24018373/is-there-an-onchange-for-java

VG Klaus


----------



## ny_unity (17. Jul 2018)

au backe... du hast recht, ich rede von javascript...


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Jul 2018)

ny_unity hat gesagt.:


> au backe... du hast recht, ich rede von javascript...


ok, dann ist die Antwort auf die Frage nach _onChange_ eindeutig *nein* 
Aber schau Dir trotzdem mal den Link an 
VG Klaus


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jul 2018)

ny_unity hat gesagt.:


> danke, aber wo ist in deinem Code das feld angegeben?


In Java wird eine Instanzvariable auch als Feld bezeichnet ;-)


----------



## ny_unity (17. Jul 2018)

ist eine php seite, ich habe mal als bild angehangen, was ich machen möchte :-D


----------



## Robat (17. Jul 2018)

du gibst dem Feld eine ID und greifst bspw. mit `document.getElementById("idhere");` drauf zu.
Dann kannst du, je nach dem was es für ein Feld ist, über Attribute wie `innerHTML` den Wert ändern.


----------



## ny_unity (17. Jul 2018)

okay, dann schaue ich jetzt mal, ob ich es hinbekomme, dem feld eine ID zuzuweisen und dann innerHTML


----------



## Robat (17. Jul 2018)

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:

```
<select name="" id="sel">
        <option value="0">Wert 0</option>
        <option value="1">Wert 1</option>
        <option value="2">Wert 2</option>
    </select>

    <p id="myid"></p>

    <script>  
        var sel = document.getElementById('sel');
        sel.onchange = function () {
            var show = document.getElementById('myid');
            show.innerHTML = this.value;
        }
    </script>
```


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jul 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> In Java wird eine Instanzvariable auch als Feld bezeichnet ;-)


Man sollte sparsam mit den Anglizismen umgehen, aber hier würd ich sie nehmen. Das Wort Feld/Felder sollte vermieden werden. 

Schreibe mebmer variables


----------

